# I drove the only "Audi TT RS" in the country on Tuesday...



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Mang!

I would like to own one of those....
I wish they sold it here....It's hard enough finding a regular TTS !

:thumbup:


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

:beerchug: I'm quite envious, Mike! But I look forward to your write-ups. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Mang!
> 
> I would like to own one of those....
> I wish they sold it here....It's hard enough finding a regular TTS !
> ...


LOL - you should have mentioned you were looking for one...back at the end of last year, the dealer near us had two and they were both listed at invoice.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Excellent write up. Sounds like you had another fun day at the "office". :thumbup:


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I would buy a TT-RS in a heartbeat. I had two Gen I TT's and have considered a Gen II a couple of times but the scarcity of manuals in their best versions put me off. Your article is the first positive hint that AudiUSA might actually bring the car over, hope so.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Justin T said:


> LOL - you should have mentioned you were looking for one...back at the end of last year, the dealer near us had two and they were both listed at invoice.


The TTRS is a non USA car right now.

The TT is getting another refresh soon IIRC, so they are getting pretty scarce as well.

..


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Emission said:


> And I don't take it for granted. I'd share it all with your guys, if I could. :thumbup:
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions about the car. I only cover so much in the story.
> 
> - Mike


 I couldn't care less about the cars...how do I end up with a job like yours?!?!???!!!?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Nice read, again. Thanks Mike.


----------

